# Reversible handlers jacket from Golden Lake-thoughts?



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone have one of the reversible jackets from golden lake? I was checking them out and they seem pretty cool. I've heard some pretty good things about golden lake- would anyone who is willing please share their experiences? Thanks!

Jamee


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I have one and really like it. It is a bit expensive but worth the money. When I called to order mine I mentioned that I have a fairly short arm length and he said he would take up the arms for me. the cost was very minimal if I remember right. Great jacket!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Jim!  That's what I was hoping to hear. It seems like it is a good idea if you play both games. I'll probably give him a call then. Is it a heavy material one for fall/winter or a lighter material for Spring/Summer? Thanks for you reply!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I like mine. I prefer individual coats for the most part, but there are a lot of times where its ambiguous whether white or black is going to be the best color. Some trials you will see some handlers in white and some in black because of weird lighting or bland backgrounds or whatever. This coat lets you swap colors while running a dog if necessary. For the most part though, if you only have room for one coat, this coat covers both bases.

They are very well made and the guy that makes them bends over backwards to keep you informed, work with you, etc.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I have quilted and regular......both zippers are shot.


----------

